# Where to get Ada Soil



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a 30 cube i'm setting up and I want to get some ADA soil. Can someone link me to the right place to get a good bargain on this stuff. I know its usually overppriced but I need to get it online somewhere so someone please point me in the right direction.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

www.adgshop.com

jB


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

ADA Aquasoil is a fantastic substrate! I swapped some Onyx sand out of my 38G cube for Aquasoil and am very pleased with it.

Definitely purchase the Aquasoil for ADG (they have a banner in our rotation here at PT). ADG pricing on Aquasoil is great! You will find it priced on par with Eco-Complete or Flourite. A 9 liter bag of ADA Aquasoil is going to be comparable to a 20lb bag of Eco-Complete or a 15lb bag of Flourite.

Mike


----------



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

How many bags will I need in a 30 cube tank. Its 2x2.Its in liters so thats why im asking. I also see theres a normal and a powder version what is the difference for those of you who have it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Saints1804 said:


> How many bags will I need in a 30 cube tank. Its 2x2.Its in liters so thats why im asking. I also see theres a normal and a powder version what is the difference for those of you who have it.


Grain size is the difference. You will want the normal size for your application.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

While the powder is nice for "topping" or a foreground seperate section (where most would use sand), I would certainly not use it for the whole substrate. 
It is not as fine as sand, but it is really, really fine.

The "normal" is what you want.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I would not "top" with the powder substrate. Instead, I'd treat it like you might treat a sand foreground. That is place the powder style at the front of the aquarium for the first several inches and then move from the powder style to the regular Aquasoil. If you layer it, the powder style is just going to wind up at the bottom of the Aquasoil anyway after a while.

The Aquasoil nine liter packages are comparable in size to the Eco-Complete and the Flourite packages I mentioned earlier in both volume and pricing.

Mike


----------



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

How many liters would be sufficient in a 30 gallon cube. Like I said its about 2x2.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Saints1804 said:


> How many liters would be sufficient in a 30 gallon cube. Like I said its about 2x2.


Two 9 liter bag's will be more than enough.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Agreed!

Two bags should be more than plenty. You may have a little bit left over.

Mike


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Cubes look nice with a good deep mound effect and lots of substrate will help.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

